# Really



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

http://uk.businessinsider.com/how-often-wash-dry-clean-clothes-2016-7?r=US&IR=T


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Some people are more smelly than other Kev.
I can wear a shirt for 3 or 4 days if i'm not doing anything but office or TV. But other times daily.
On the other hand dome people can clear an isle in a supermarket with their stench.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Not a problem here 

My machine never stops

Although I admit with my granddaughter I sort out herclothes for rinse and softening only 

She wears them for a few hours 

And I prefer to rinse my clothes rather than a full wash as I wear them for a couple of hours 

Many of my clothes are 10 years or more old 

And still look good 

Sandra


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm with Ray - depends upon what I'm doing. 

For the last ten days I've been in temperatures between 18C min and 30C max and shirts weren't lasting long. Back home now so should get a week or two!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Thats disgusting Peter 

A week or two ?

Will be well humming

Wash or rinse daily

Sandra


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

Wear everything for a week, Then wash it whether it needs it or not.ukeleft:

Well when I say wash it, I put it in the magic basket in the bedroom. The basket what washes it, dries it and irons it, and put it back in my wardrobe all on its own. Without any human intervention.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Maybe Sandra. But clothese only 10 years old.?? Most of mine are 20 to 30 years old and luckily I can still get in em. 
It's terrible when a shirt collar frays or trousers get too short.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well prob mine are in excessive of that Ray

It's just I'm far to young to admit it 

Second child reached 50 

Am I getting old?

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I can make anything last a week, undies 4 weeks.


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I can make anything last a week, undies 4 weeks.


Undies are easy. Inside out, then back to front. That's 4 days, Then start over again. Just don't get run over...


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Who the hell washes swimming shorts after every use?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ocd


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

barryd said:


> Who the hell washes swimming shorts after every use?


Sea water will rot your swimming shorts if they are not rinsed out every time you use them.

I rinse or clean, as required, my fishing clothes after every trip and reproof them every other month.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Just give 'em a sniff and decide from there.


Daughter bought us some Merino wool jumpers from New Zealand. She told us they never need washing unless they get grubby or stained. Never any need to "freshen up". Just hang them in an airy place after wearing. I buy it whenever I can find it. Cotton is probably the same. 


It was the advent of synthetics that caused everyone to chuck everything in the washing machine after an couple of hours wear.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

True Drew,

The chlorine in pools will have the same effect 

My granddaughter sometimes works on her fathers fish stall, I wash her fish clothes with the addition of a cup of vinegar to neutralise odours 

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

A lot depends on whether the wearer uses deodorant. For obvious reasons, mostly every 'sophisticated' person in SA does. But boy have I smelt some armpits on the bus/train in UK.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

South Africans are great clothes changers. (Because they can I suppose - every home has a Zulumatic). When my boys were teenagers there was a huge pile of washing at the end of each day - pyjamas, school clothes, sports clothes more than 1 set!a cozzie from a quick dip in the pool and a fresh t-shirt, slopping around clothes, off to see the girlfriend clothes, plus the odd T-shirt that got tried on and didn't pass muster. I remember my maid saying she thought I was going to dismiss her as I'd bought a new washing machine and a new dishwasher. I very quickly set her mind to rest.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

HermanHymer said:


> boy have I smelt some armpits on the bus/train in UK.


You need to stop doing that Viv


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

HermanHymer said:


> South Africans are great clothes changers. (Because they can I suppose - every home has a Zulumatic). When my boys were teenagers there was a huge pile of washing at the end of each day - pyjamas, school clothes, sports clothes more than 1 set!a cozzie from a quick dip in the pool and a fresh t-shirt, slopping around clothes, off to see the girlfriend clothes, plus the odd T-shirt that got tried on and didn't pass muster. I remember my maid saying she thought I was going to dismiss her as I'd bought a new washing machine and a new dishwasher. I very quickly set her mind to rest.


Seems to me all teenagers/ young adults do Viv

I grab Megs clothes and sort them into wash or rinse only

Most go through rinse and soften only

Bath sheets the same especially with young Albert, one shower and drop it on the floor

I must admit I rinse many of my clothes, I don't like to put something that has been worn into my wardrobe, and a rinse freshens it

Maybe that's why some of my favourite things are Years old and still look good

Sandra


----------

